# Hashimoto's in NYC with terrible brain fog.. help!



## nkolin01 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi there, I was diagnosed by an integrative, traditionally trained OB/GYN last August with Hashimoto's. Upon seeing this physician, I did not have any thyroid-related symptoms to complain of but he did a full work up and uncovered Hashimoto's with the following labs:

August 2010
TSH, 3RD GENERATION - 10.26 (0.40-4.50)
T4 FREE - 1.0 (0.8-1.8)
T4, TOTAL - 8.8 (4.5-12.0)
T3, TOTAL - 95 (76-181)
T3, FREE - 297 (230-420)
THYROID PEROXIDASE >1000 (<35)
THYROGLOBULIN 1268 (<20)

With high gluten and dairy antibodies and no thyroid symptoms to complain of, he thought it would be good to try eliminating these foods before turning to any replacement hormone. After several months on this diet, things changed a bit:

January 2011
TSH, 3RD GENERATION - 5.14 (0.40-4.50)
T4 FREE - 1.3 (0.8-1.8)
T4, TOTAL - 8.0 (4.5-12.0)
T3, TOTAL - 107 (76-181)
T3, FREE - 317 (230-420)
THYROID PEROXIDASE 503 (<35)
THYROGLOBULIN 283 (<20)

In early February, he said we should continue without thyroid hormone as things were improving. I also pushed him to allow me to try gluten again since my gluten antibodies were now normal. 2-3 weeks after trying the gluten maybe 4 times, I experienced an intense wave of brain fog which started in waves and now is constant. Thinking this was a food intolerance reaction, I stopped the gluten immediately and saw my internist who also retested my thyroid:

February 2011
TSH, 3RD GENERATION - 2.08
T4, FREE - 1.2
THYROID PEROXIDASE 447 (<35)
THYROGLOBULIN 260 (<20)

Very curious, my TSH is normal and now I feel the worst and the most hypothyroid I have ever felt (fatigue, brain fog). The integrative doctor just prescribed Armour thryoid (starting 1/4 grain increasing to 1 grain a day, over 4 weeks).

I see that people in this community are very in tune to the various blood levels related to thyroid disorders and since I am new to this whole world of Hashimoto's I would love your input about how things progressed and if anyone else has suffered from this "brain fog" (such a fague complaint but very dreadful to anyone who has ever experienced it).

Thanks in advance!

N


----------

